# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  համագործակցության առաջարկ սցենարիստներին

## Արեն.

Ընկերներ,բարև ձեզ,տեսնում եմ որ ձեր մեջ բավականին տաղանդավոր մարդիկ կան: 
Ես ինքս սովորում եմ ռեժիսորական բաժնում,ուզում եմ կարճամետրաժ ֆիլմեր նկարահանել, հրավիրում եմ մարդկանց ովքեր ունեն գրած սցենարներ, կամ կարող են գրել:
Կարճամետրաժ ֆիլմերի համար:
Իհարկե առաջարկս կապ չունի որևէ ստուդիայի, կամ ֆինանսավորման հետ, ուղղակի ուզում եմ հավաքել ստեղծագործական թիմ, գտնել տաղանդավոր սցենարիստ ում հետ ամեն ինչ կարող եմ սկսել զրոից:
Մի Խոսքով՝եթե ունեք լավ գաղափարներ,սցենարներ,հետաքրքիր պատմվածքներ եվ սիրում եք կինո ու պատրաստ եք ձեր ժամանակը տրամադրել դրան,կարող եք արձագանքել:

----------


## Universe

Իմ երազանքներից մեկը ֆիլմ նկարելնա եղել։ նույնիսկ նկարահանման կռունկ /кран/ եմ պատարստած եղել, հենդիքամ, սթեդիքամ)))
Ներկայումս զբաղված եմ ստուդիայով,պլանավորում եմ ստուդիա բացել հայաստանից դուրս։
կսկսի աշխատելը ֆոտոյով, վիդեո/մոնտաժ/ստուդիյնի նկարներով դե իմ վեբ դեվելըփմենթնել մեջը, կաճի հետո այն մասշտաբի /հուսով եմ, երազելը վատ բան չիժժժ/ որ ֆիլմի համար բյուջե էլ կունենամ։
հիմա ազատ ժամանակ ուսումնասիրում եմ ՆԻԿՈՆ ֆիրմայի ապարատների տվյալները, որ ընտրություն կատարեմ, ուզում եմ նիկոն վերցնել Դ ի 5-րդ սերնդի։  Ես ոնց համեմատում եմ, դրա վիդեո խարակտերիստիկաները շատ խելքին մոտ են պրոֆ կադր ստանալու համար

Եթե տեխնիկայից գաղափար ունեք, կարող ենք խնդրել թեման վենանվանել, պրոֆեսիոնալ և սիրողական նկարահանումներից, նկարահանման համար անհրաժեշտ պարագաներից զրուցենք, փորձի փոխանակում կլինի, ընթացքումել կարողա սցենարիստ գտնվի//

----------


## Արեն.

ահհհ,ես մեծ հաճույքով պատրաստ եմ զրուցել էն մարդկանց հետ,ովքեր սիրում են ԿԻՆՈՆ, ես ռեժիսորական եմ սովորում, տեխնիկայից գլուխ հանում եմ,բայց ոչ պռոֆեսիոնալ մակարդակի:

----------


## Արեն.

5D-ն վատ կադր չի տալիս,կարելի ա իրանով ստանալ կինոկադր ուղղակի սրանց վատ կողմը էն ա,որ իրանք ստեղծված են ֆոտո անելու համար, ոչ թե վիդեո,ու արդեն դրա հետ կապված խդիրներ են առաջացնում: Այսինքն՝կարա մատրիցան շատ շուտ խփի և այլն:
Խորհուրդ կտամ black magick կինոկամեռաներ ուսումնասիրես:

----------


## Universe

> 5D-ն վատ կադր չի տալիս,կարելի ա իրանով ստանալ կինոկադր ուղղակի սրանց վատ կողմը էն ա,որ իրանք ստեղծված են ֆոտո անելու համար, ոչ թե վիդեո,ու արդեն դրա հետ կապված խդիրներ են առաջացնում: Այսինքն՝կարա մատրիցան շատ շուտ խփի և այլն:
> Խորհուրդ կտամ black magick կինոկամեռաներ ուսումնասիրես:


Խոսքս 5D ի մասին չէր, այլ Nikon D5300 ի կոնկրետ։ Քենոնինա պատկանում 5D (mark1, mark2, mark3).

Օրինակ Ջեյմս Քեմերոնի ֆիլմերից Ավատարում, բավականին շատ կադրեր ստացել են քո կողմից նշված 5D ի MARK2- անալոգով: Իսկ ընտրությունս կանգնելա ՆԻԿՈՆ ի Դ5300 ի վրա, քնաի որ ֆոտո ռեժիմում հիմնական ֆիլտրերից մեկը /որըի անունը չեմ հիշում,բայց այդ ֆիլտրը իսկաժենիայա առաջացնում/ բացակայումա, չնայած դա ազդումա ֆիդեոյի վրա, ամեն դեպքում, ավելի որակով ու *համարձակ* նկարներ են ստացվում։ Բացի դրանից, նաև WIFI մոդուլ ունի ինտեգրված, չնայած GPS էլ ունի, բայց դե ԳՊՍ ին իմ կարծիքով ոչ մի թեկուզև սիրողական մակարդակի նկարող ուշադրություն  չի դարձնի։

Ֆոկուսիրովկայի սենսորային կետերը /եթե ճիշտ թարգմանեցի/ նիկոնի դեպքում իմ դուրն ավելի շատա գալիս, քանի որ վիդեոյի դեպքում զումաութ-զումինի ժամանակ հիմնական ֆոկուսի մեջ գտնվող էլեմենտը ավելի *հարթ/плавно* ա կադրի մեջ մնում։ 

Իմ կարծիքով, ցանկացած դեպքում ավելի լավ կլինի միքիչ խնայել ԲՈԴԻ ի ձեռք բերման հարցում, ու մնացած մասը ներդնել օբյեկտիվի ձեռք բերման վրա։ Իմ տարբերակում նշած D5300 ի KIT ով անգամ հաջող կադրեր են ստացվում թե վիդեո ու թե ֆոտո ռեժիմում։

Հայաստանում չգիտեմ, բայց ռուսական շուկայում գները հիմնականում 35,000 ռուբլուցա սկսվում նորմալ կիտ ձեռք բերելու համար։ Ընկերս վերջերս իրա օֆիսում ստուդիա բացելու համար հետևյալ սարքերը ձեռք  բերեց։

Объектив Nikon 24-70mm f/2.8G ED AF-S Nikkor  1 шт.   89900 руб 
Цифровой зеркальный фотоаппарат Nikon D750 Body  1 шт.   109900 руб

Մոտավորապես երկու միլիոն դրամի չափ գումար, ու նկարներում հաստատ ոչնչով առավել չի Nikon D5300 ից ))

Հիմա ազատ ժամանակ սոֆտբոքսեր եմ հավաքում ու մեկել սթեդիկամ 3D գլխիկով, հենց սկսեցի ավելի լուրջ զբաղվել, կռունկնել կհավաքեմ ալյումինի հենքի վրա)

Մնումա սցենարը ))

----------

